# Looking for Galway crew members



## Spannerman52 (Nov 22, 2012)

Anyone out there sailed on the Galway in around 1971 - 1973 New Zealand India Red Sea Seychelles etc.I would like to find any shipmates from that time


----------



## Tim Parr (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi Spanners, Joined Galway in 1974 as J Eng, other Engineers were, Billy (Wizz) Veitch, Steve Davis, Shamus Mercer 3rd, and Joe Grimshaw. Best times ever. Capt Luck.
Seychelles, Raf Gan, India, Ceylon.


----------

